# scared of everything!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like you are on the right track - don't force it, and don't "make him face his fears". If he is anxious, it can be very reassuring for him to know you will protect him, so step btween him and whatever he is afraid of. Just sitting and watching the world go by with a pocketful of treats can help, or if your other dogs are relaxed types, let him take his lead from them (although you need to ensure he also goes out without them - I wich I had worked harder when Poppy was a pup to prevent her being quite so dependent upon Sophy's good judgement!). Lots and lots of happy experiences, with lots and lots of different things, people, noises, anilmals ... every positive encounter helps to proof him against the inevitable occasion when something really scary will happen. We made regular social visits to the vet, as well, and to the houses of long suffering friends and relations!

People are drawn to pups as if to a magnet, and it can be a bit overwhelming. I encouraged children to sit down - or squat if sitting was out of the question - and it worked very well to reassure my dogs, and to keep everyone safe.


----------

